#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-22
<sarhan> hello guys
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-26
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<sarhan> salam DelphiWorld :D
<DelphiWorld> seif de tarablus ? waw ! :P
<DelphiWorld> welcome back seif
<seif> hey guys
<sarhan> hello seif
<DelphiWorld> seif: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: seif gadaphi? :)
<sarhan> +1 good question
<sarhan> if i capture you seif i can get money?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: 1000000libyan dinar
<sarhan> seif gaddafi is in italy !
<sarhan> look at his ip adress
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: driving to kick seif out to benghazi...  88.86.189.123
<sarhan> he was captured by Ping timeout
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<sarhan> good job ping you win 1000000 dinars !
<DelphiWorld> lol sarhan
<seif> yo
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-27
<DelphiWorld> SALAAm
<DelphiWorld> SALAAM
<DelphiWorld> no one arround here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-20
<muha> hello
<muha> مافى حدا هييير
 * os_ is away: تم تسليم اللابتوب
 * os_ is away: بدي أوصل مع جدي
 * os_ is back (gone 00:19:38)
 * os_ is away: بدي حاكي أخي
 * os_ is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-21
 * os_ is away: برا
 * os_ is away: برا
 * os_ is away: راجع بعد ساعة إن شاء الله
 * os_ is away: نايم يا شباب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل هناك أحد؟
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: وعليكم السلام
<os_> ورحمة الله
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا عضو جديد في فريق ترجمة أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لاحظت أن جهد الترجمة خامل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> قليل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> نبهني إلى ذلك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أحمد شمس
<os_> همم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لذلك فكرت في الدعوة إلى التنشيط قبل الإصدارة 12.10
<os_> تعرف أن هناك منظمة مخصصى لترجمه البرمجيات الحرة المتعلقة بيونكس
<os_> اسمها arabeyes
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<os_> وهي خاملة هذه الأيام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا مشترك في قائمتها البريدية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أحمد شمس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> قال لي أن آتي هنا
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: قد لا تجد هنا من يسمع
<Mohamed_Ahmed> حسنًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا لك
<os_> يعني ... بصراحة أنا لا أستخدم أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن هل لديك الوقت لحديث بسيط مع مبتدى في لينكس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> بل ديبيان
<Mohamed_Ahmed> دبيان على جنوم 3
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أم 2
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: لدي الكثير منه
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: سكويز على 2
<os_> والباقي على
<os_> 3
<Mohamed_Ahmed> نعم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا استخدمت أبونتو 10
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لما كان على 2
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن جنوم 11
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أقصد أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كان سيء
<os_> وأنا لحقت أيام 11.04 .. كان لازال على 2
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<os_> لكني رقيت إلى 3 ..
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<os_> ولم أر التحذير إلا متأخرا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أصبحت الواجهة على 3 الآن
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: نعم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا تعجبني
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أود استعادة الشريط العلوي الذي يختفي آليًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وشريط المهام
<os_> هناك GNOME-FALLBACK
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أعلم به
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن هل استخدمته؟
<os_> أنا عليه الآن
<Mohamed_Ahmed> إنه لا يعطيني شعور جنوم 2 أبدًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> التوافق ليس على ما يرام
<os_> هذا بسبب السمة السيئة ..
<os_> نصب سمة جنوم 2 المخصصة ل 3
<os_> ولن تجد الفرق
<os_> الكبير
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما اسمها؟!
<os_> لا أدري :)
<os_> أظن CLEARLOOCK
<os_> أظن CLEARLOOK
<Mohamed_Ahmed> على كل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا مستخدم بسييط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بسيط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا أجيد البرمجة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معرفتي بها متواضعة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن عندي فكرة بسيطة
<os_> هل تنتظرني لأسألك عنها ؟ :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لما لا تتم إدارة مزايا الواجهة مثل السمات والأيقونات والشرائط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كنت أكتب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وغيرها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كما تدار الإضافات في فيرفكس مثلًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بمعنى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> توفير واجهة رسومية مدمجة مع النظام لإدارة هذه الأممور
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الأمور
<os_> هناك dconf
<os_> لكن التعامل معه كالريجستري
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بدلًا من أبونتو تويك وأمثلته
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه أعرفه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أتحدث عن السمات
<os_> وهناك gnome-tweak-tool
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه أعلم به أيضًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أفكر في بناء جنوم مثل فايرفكس
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: اصبر حتى نرى جنوم 3.6
<os_> يقال أنه هناك تغييرات كبيرة فيه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل فيه ما أريد؟
<os_> لا أدري :)
<os_> لكن على أي حال سمعت أنه الأخير في سلسلة 3.x
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> :d
<os_> :P
<Mohamed_Ahmed> سؤال عن هذا الشيء الذي نستخدمه الآن
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هناك مستخدم اسمه ashams
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معنا الآن في القناة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل هذا يعني أنه موجود؟
<os_> لقد أرسلته له ping
<os_> وأرسل لي رد الping
<os_> هذا يعني أنه متواجد ..
<os_> أو أنه وكل سرفرا ليتواجد باسم
<os_> أو أنه وكل سرفرا ليتواجد باسمه
<os_> يعني الجهاز داخل على القناة .. لكن هو لا أدري هل على الجهاز أم لا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> سرفرا؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<os_> مثل ChanServ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا للمعلومة
<os_> عفوا
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: تعرف قناة عرب آيز
<os_> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن قد أجدها بزيارة موقعهم
<os_> #arabeyes
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا لك
<os_> عفوا
<os_> كان هناك اجتماع أسبوعي يقام هناك
<os_> لكن لم يقم منذ شهور
<os_> هناك حالة خمول هناك
 * os_  ذهب للصلاة ..
 * os_ ذهب للعشاء 
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-23
<ComputeristGeek> The website has a spelling mistake "Conversiation"
<colossus> السلام عليكم
<colossus> السلام عليكم
<ddt_> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-24
 * os__ is away: عم صلي
 * os__ is back (gone 00:25:52)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-25
 * os_ is away:  بدي أطلع شوي
 * os_ is away: بررا
 * os_ is back (gone 00:28:53)
 * os_ is away: ولي على هل العلقة !!
 * os_ is away: هلق برجع
 * os__ is away: أتغذى لا تآخذوني
 * os_ is away: I'm busy
 * os_ is away: I'm busy
 * os_ is away: هلق برجع 
 * os_ is back (gone 00:05:34)
 * os_ is away: igr fv[u
 * os_ is back (gone 00:00:03)
 * os_ is away:  هلق برجع
 * os_ is away: هلق راجع
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-26
 * os_ is away: هلق راجع
 * os_ is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-20
<omar_> 7d masry hna !
<omar_> 7ad mawgod hna aslan !
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-23
<shehio> al salamo 3alaikom
